
What3words: The app that can save your life - prostoalex
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-49319760
======
ColinWright
Extreme scepticism:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20704017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20704017)

Personally, I think that W3W is a really, _really_ bad system to solve a
probably real problem.

Other submissions of this puff piece:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20723965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20723965)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20706030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20706030)

